# hi may name is scott



## scotttaylor (Jul 21, 2007)

hi my name is scott im 31 and new to mantis i have an african 1 it has had its second molt


----------



## Asa (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello!


----------



## Ian (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Scott, welcome to the forum


----------



## Rick (Jul 21, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Scott from Ohio!


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome, Scott!


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome


----------

